# was alexander agricola the '' Mozart'' of franco-flemish era, i think so here why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

His music his of rare beauty everything he done is just perfect, he is not just a name among name in franco-flemish but one of the smartest adherant, his music charming , sweet,melodic it make yo day dream cheer you up when your down '' allez regrets''.

Who whit me on this and have the highest estime for this great sir of polyphonie??


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Have you had the chance to hear Snelling's recording of missa in myne zyn? It's good.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't heard anything by him. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

